# المنتديات الخاصة > مواهب الطلاب >  مما راق لى من خواطر راقيه جدا قصيره رائعة

## نور عبدالرحمن

مما راق لى من خواطر راقيه قصيره


:.أين أجد أنساناً:.يكون معي نقياً؛ كالطفل
وفيا ً كالمطر.
صادقا كالحقيقة.


.:أين أجد أنساناً:.
:. يتسلق معي شواهق الصعاب
دون أن تتراخى يده عن يدي
فأقع .


.:أين أجد أنساناً:.
يمزق استقالتي من الحياة ، لحظة يأس
ليكتب معي عقداً جديداً ، 
يتعهد فيه بأن يكون أملي والوقت شحيح بالآمال
وسندي وقد صدمتني الأهوال.


.:أين أجد أنساناً:.
. يكون الرفيق ، والصديق والطريق.
وأن يسمع صوت حزني الأبكم دون صدى.


.:أين أجد أنساناً:.
يتلمس جرحي ،فيضمه دون أن يبوح توجعي بالآمه.
وأن يكون شمسي ودفئي وقد زحف الجليد صوب قلب الحياة.


.:أين أجد أنساناً:.
. يهبني في زمن الانهيار فرحة
وزمن الزيف صدق
وزمن الكرامة حباً..
ويحول أرضي الجدباء خضرة ، والهجير ظلالاً
والجفاف مطرا ً، والعطش ارتواء،
والبحر الأجاج نهر فرات..


.:أين أجد أنساناً:.
يقدم لي أجمل عطائات قلبه ، 
دون أن يجبرني على تقديم تنازلات بشموخي او عزتي.. 


.:أين أجد أنساناً:.
إنسان يحبني ...ويرى الدنيا عبثا ًبدوني.
وبأن يوم لايراني فيه ، يوم ضرير.
ومساء لو حمل كنوز العالم،وحرمه مني
هو مساء قاسي لايعرف الرحمه..


يقولون انك خيال لكنني اشعر انك موجود رغم مايقولون 
سأجدك وهذا وعد من]
اقرأ أيضاً: خواطر راقيه جدا


هــنـآك .. أُنــآس تصآدفهـم .. وتشآهـدهــم ..
قـــد يــكــونون أمــآمك .. شــي .. ومــن خـلفـك شي .. 
أو مــن خــآرجهــم شــي .. ومـن دآخلهـم شـي آخـر .. 


فـــلآ يغــرك
!!~
لا يغرك }~ْ
مزاح أحدهم قد يمازحك وهو أنسآن مهموم
يسعدك ولا يجد من يسعده


لا يغرك }~ْ
نظرات حآدة تنطلق من أحدهم
قد يملك قلب أبيض وحنية دافئة


من على ضفاف نهر الحب المتدفق
المشتعل بصفاوة الحب
وطهر القلوب
أكتب اليك:


أصطف الاحرف.. 
وأبني الكلمات..
اهندس لاجلك كل العبارات
التي تصف موت مشاعري بغيابك
ارهقني وارهقني هذا البعد القاتل
والسم المميت الذي يتدفق الى شراييني
يوماً بعد يوم..
أشتاق اليك!!
ولا اعلم كيف الوصل اليك!!
لم يعد بي !!
أرهقتني الدنيا بما فيها من حنين واشتيااق!!
لقد فاض بحري
وتدفقت انهري سبلاً
تخترق الجبال والسهول
جريان سرعة للقااك!!
مستبقةً عقارب الزمن
وتيارات السرعه المجنونه
وثواني الايام التي تمر!!
أحن اليك!!


من على تلال العشق
أقف!!
وعلى حمم الشوق النيرانيه ابتهل!!
ربي وااناجي قلبي!!
اصعق باليالي!!
وأناديك عوود!!
عود الى ديارك
الى دارك التي هجرتها!!
الى منبع اساطيل
وقوات الحب الغنيه 
المشتعله بك!!
باعالي صوتي 
أنادي واصرخ!!
فيردني صدى مشاعري!!
سدى!!
تبا!!
مابي الدنيا هكذا!!
تدمي وترهق وتدمر !!
حطموك ياقلبي!!
للمزيد: خواطر راقية


تنهمر دمووعي..
علىخداي!!
حبيبي
عود ولا تطل غيابك!!
ضاق بي !!
ولم يعد بمقدوري الابتعاد عنك اكتر!!


لازم تعيش ! ولك هدف في هالحياه
تفاؤلك صحه . . وآحباطك . . مرض . .
لآ صآر مالك في حياتك اتجاه !
كل الجهات ! اظن توفي . . بالغرض


ماهي بسيطه } صدتك . . .
بس لآ هنت ان شفتني في درب !
جنب طريقه 
تراك مهما كنت . .أو كنت . .أو كنت !
عندي تساوت كلها
وب /حريقه
يمكن عشاني طيّب شوي
خمنت :
ان. . الغلط من شان عينك ابطيقه
بالعكس تغلط كان مني تطمنت !
أصدمك . . ؟ 
ممكن بس هذي الحقيقه {
مثل الغلا يوم . .اني بقلبك أمنت
تجي احاسيس . .احتقارك . . "عميقه " ! ! 
لطفك أدب.. ومجامل الناس تقدير
فيه احترام النفس فيه الكرامه


ومن حاول التجريح من دون تبرير
اما .. (عدو ).. والا الشقا .. به علامه


والا غيور قاصد(ن) جرحة الغير 
شر(ن) الا اقبل .. قيل يا الله السلامه


واللي >يحبك <ما تبي منه تفسير !
يبين حبّه من " طريقة كلامه "
اقرأ أيضاً: خواطر راقيه قصيره
اقرأ أيضاً: خواطر رائعة جداً

----------

